# Buxton Day 7



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Candy Day!!!

Still dark out and windy. Weather Channel says 15 steady with 25 gusts. In the real world, another 35 mph steady day with gusts to 40. Not too bad out though, low 60's, maybe mid 60's and pleasant if you can get out of the wind. Low tide at 7:45 am, high at 1:59 with another low at 8:32 pm. Raining like a bastage off shore, no lightning but you can see the clouds. It really doesn't look like it will hit us here though. House is shaking, due to the wind most likely.

My buddy Jay arrives around 2:00 bringing supplies! Good timing as he will be able to fish the falling tide which has been good.

Well, time to hit the deck, cut some bait for the morning bite and see how it goes.....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Squat for the first light bite, didn't even lose bait. 2 would hold if not for the wind, no real current. I used 3 ounces and did fine. There is no mistaking a bluefish hit this morning! LOL!!! No little tapTapTap, it is SLAM. Hard to hook them due to the large bow in the line due to the wind. I suppose I could up the weight and keep the line straighter... I'll stick with 3. Started to rain and I moved to the other side of the privacy wall on the deck so I fished from the top of the stairs. bcpacker knows exactly where I am talking about. I'm still fishing from deck level, 15' to 18' off the beach and closer than the folks on the beach fishing, waves at low tide are running up the beach under the deck.

My first goal was to just catch a fish, then head in. Just after low the bluefish moved in. My second goal was 6 fish, I upped that to a dozen. Ended up with 8 before the bite died and I needed to head inside. I had on crocks with bare feet and the toes were starting to get cold. Yeah.. I know... I've been called that term for a cat before. Not a hard rain but chilling me. The privace wall is 6' tall and the rain was hitting the deck 6' past it, at 8' it was wet.

Only three other folks fishing from me to the jetties. They are braving it out and landing blues pretty regularly. Cut mullet was the ticket for me, bunker would have worked too I bet. I have 4 cobs leftover that are on the verge of getting soft. I fileted them, cut strips then cut them in half. It isn't taking large pieces to catch them today. I'll make a trip for fresh bait before Jay gets here. I still have some finger mullet I got a few days ago and they are looking good, still nice and firm. I got them to toss in the wash for flounder, but haven't gotten anything on them. Speaking of that, bait is still available everywhere. Not sure how this blow will affect that, but as of this morning RDT had plenty; bunker, jumping mullet, fingers and a few cobs in the cooler. Yesterday they had some spot in there too! Bigger than I caught, almost bought a few for dinner. :-})

The puppy LOVES the vacant beach! I keep sending her down the stairs to find a shell. She would TEAR up and down through the surf! Pausing to [email protected]@k up at me, I'd ask her for a shell and she would scrounge one up and RUN up to me with it. I'd drop it over the railing and she would RUN down the steps to [email protected]@k for it.......... If anyone has an overactive lab pup, they can appreciate this game. I have not been able to let her do this with the nice weather, too many folks on the beach. For some reason not everyone likes an 80# black, wet, sandy, animal RUN up to them and drop something at their feet. Then sit and [email protected]@K up at them with that "Will you be my friend???" Saves me having to take her across the road, to the sound so she can run in the mud and I actually have to throw sticks for her to get.

Speaking of puppy stories, for Andie... There was a father son team fishing just south of the deck, been staying at the motel for a few days. Son was my age, 60 or so, dad was in his 80's. They were catching little stuff and having fun. I landed a 26" red drum from the deck, beached it then went down the stairs to measure, unhook and set it free. The puppy ALWAYS beats me to the fish. She lets me unhook it then she picks it up and brings it to me once, before I let it go. She is VERY light mouthed and hardly a scale is missing, in case folks were worried. The dad came over as I measured it and Sunshine (my pup) was trying to pick it up. I measured and mentioned the length and I was going to release it. I could just tell from his look that he would really love to have it. I offered it to him. He light right up! He picked it up and Sunshine GLARED AT HIM! She followed him all the way up the beach and almost back to their place. If I have a fish, she runs ahead or looks for something else, as I have the fish. She kept trying to grab the fish from him!!! LOL! Anyway, it did make his trip. He showed that fish to the folks next door and I could see him keep checking the cooler it was in. His son came over and thanked me.

Alright.. Rain stopped and tide is halfway to high (10:30), time to soak some bait.

One bluefish then nothing till the skates moved in, unhooked three before deciding it was time for lunch. High tide in another hour, Jay will be here soon after. I fileted some mullet and have them on ice for bait. We are good to go for the afternoon bite!

Jay arived at around 2:00 and we were fishing soon after. Final tally for the day!

3 bluefish, 14", a 13" floundah, one 10" trout, 2 small spot and 5 mullet, 10" to 11". All on cut mullet


----------

